# Feeding Silkworms



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone know anything that Silkworms will eat a part from Mulberry?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

More mulberry?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

angelgirls29 said:


> More mulberry?


:lolsign:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Muberry chow. I have in the past tried mine with grated carrot and rocket leaves, but don't think they did too well on it iirc. I have bought my own White Mulberry tree from a garden centre so that I can store the leaves over winter in the freezer. Just have to read up on the processes involved first though! I currenly have aprox 170 silkworms that are almost 2 weeks old and soon they will be eating a LOT, but I am currently feding them on chow. Once they get to a certain size and their heads get bigger they are able to eat more! You can switch silkies from chow to leaves quite easily, but I believe it's more difficult to get leaf fed silkies moved back on to chow.


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

We used to keep them as kids when I grew up in Africa. We fed them on beetroot leaves to get pink coccoons.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about beetroot leaves being safe for chameleons or cresties, so I'll give those a miss I think! Did the silkies turn pink too, or just the silk?


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

MissLily I hear what you're saying, however my Dubias only eat oranges and My Beardie does quite well with them (ie I know that citrus is a no-no for beardies). What I'm trying to say is that the leaves get digested by the worms so really I can't imagine any harm coming to any animal that ate the worm iyswim.

Its only the silk that turns light pink. Our silk worms were either plain white, or stripey 'zebras' as we called them.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I've bought a Mulberry Bush now


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

It arrived today


----------

